# Lapestria



## Selyd

On the Portuguese map of 1559
On northern part of the Azov sea (Ukraine)
Is written "LAPESTRIA" or "LIPESTRIA".
What is it can mean?
This Greek word can? Thanks!


----------



## artion

It seems that we don't know anything about it. It looks like a hellenized or latinized foreign term. There is also a slight possibility that it comes from an ancient Greek or Roman city of that region, the name transformed beyond recognition. Try posting your question in the russian language section.


----------



## Selyd

artion said:


> It seems that we don't know anything about it. It looks like a hellenized or latinized foreign term. There is also a slight possibility that it comes from an ancient Greek or Roman city of that region, the name transformed beyond recognition. Try posting your question in the russian language section.


Hi, *artion*!
It is an inscription on a map coast of the Azov sea. Northern branch of a silk way. Clause of my friend about Таmerlan. I would like to you to send, but from a forum there is no opportunity. Give Е-mail for transfer.
Thenks to you for the message.


----------



## artion

OK, I want to see that. Check your messages.


----------



## Selyd

artion said:


> OK, I want to see that. Check your messages.


Hi! The messege is ready.


----------



## diamanti

Dear,
If you mean D. Homen's map, then you read it wrong. The area is _*Capestria*_, not Lapestria, and refers to your beautiful, in general, country. It is possibleto be marked like that because it neigbors with Danube (lat. Ister-Istri). But, in  general, names in these maps are not precise. Other maps mark the area as Cumana, Tartaria etc.
Δυο λόγια και στα ελληνικά. 
Η περιοχή αυτή είναι η σημερινή Ουκρανία, στα σύνορά της με την Αζοφική, τη Μαιώτιδα των Ελλήνων, και σύμφωνα με τον πορτουγκέζικο χάρτη συνορεύει δυτικά και βόρεια με το Δούναβη, Ίστρο στους Λατίνους και Βυζαντινούς (_Παρίστριον θέμα). _ Εδώ και η χερνόνησος της Κριμαίας και βέβαια η Γιάλτα (κατά μία άποψη από το ελληνικό Γυαλίτα: μικρός γιαλός), πατρίδα του Τσέχοφ.


----------



## Selyd

diamanti said:


> Dear,
> If you mean D. Homen's map, then you read it wrong. The area is _*Capestria*_, not Lapestria, and refers to your beautiful, in general, country. It is possibleto be marked like that because it neigbors with Danube (lat. Ister-Istri). But, in general, names in these maps are not precise. Other maps mark the area as Cumana, Tartaria etc.
> Δυο λόγια και στα ελληνικά.
> Η περιοχή αυτή είναι η σημερινή Ουκρανία, στα σύνορά της με την Αζοφική, τη Μαιώτιδα των Ελλήνων, και σύμφωνα με τον πορτουγκέζικο χάρτη συνορεύει δυτικά και βόρεια με το Δούναβη, Ίστρο στους Λατίνους και Βυζαντινούς (_Παρίστριον θέμα). _Εδώ και η χερνόνησος της Κριμαίας και βέβαια η Γιάλτα (κατά μία άποψη από το ελληνικό Γυαλίτα: μικρός γιαλός), πατρίδα του Τσέχοφ.


Thanks for exact information.


----------



## Maszanowski

Well, colleagues, I have another theory.
In the well-known map by Diogo Homem not only we can compare the initial with that of _*Capadocia*_, but also it's also remarkable a diacritic, something like a dot over the first a, not seen on any other word in the map. I think it's an orthographical diacritic, perhaps to suggest a nasalisation, since there exists a later map by Homem himself (1563) where in the same spot reads *Campestria*. Now, my theory is that  in fact it ¡s not an ethnonym itself but that it references the southern plains of nowadays Ukraine (Latin _*Campestria*_ being neuter nominative, plural, related to _Campus_, plain, field). This would make sense since around that time and for several ages, Ukraine stood for the upper middle parts of the modern state of Ukraine, and the southern regions were known as _Dzikie pole_ in Polish, _Дикое Полe_ in Russia, usually rendered in English as _Wild Fields_. That's my theory.


----------



## Selyd

Thanks, Maszanowski!


----------

